# Be careful driving in PA...



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Whether you live here or are driving through this month, watch your speed. The following message was forwarded to me from an insurance company employee:

Pennsylvania State Police will launch a 30-day speeding ticket frenzy throughout the state starting February 1, 2006. The State estimates that 22 million dollars will be generated in speeding tickets. 3 million will go to pay Trooper overtime costs and benefits. There will be 150 State Troopers on duty during all shifts patrolling the highways. Significant radar enforcement will occur along the I-70, I-76, I-79, I-80, I-81, I-83,I-84, and I-90 corridors. Motorists traveling 6 mph or more above the limit will receive a ticket and every State Trooper is supposed to pull a car over and write a ticket every 10 minutes. Pennsylvania has activated 50 new unmarked cruisers of various makes and models for this pilot program to raise extra funds and meet mandated quotas. The Pennsylvania State Legislators dreamed up this program to help offset the additional funding required to hire 60 new Troopers. I was told KDKA TV and Radio stations confirmed this. So be safe and don't forget speeding tickets are on you.

I drive I-83 everyday in York County and I can verify that they've been out in force yesterday and today. 

Just another reason to give up the car and rely on your bike.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks. I'll be zipping down to Emigsville on 83 on Sunday for my daughter's soccer game. Guess I'll behave....


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

*Nevermind...*

The State Police have issued a statement claiming that this email was a hoax. They say they're no more focused on stopping speeders this month than any other. Oops.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

High Rouleur said:


> The State Police have issued a statement claiming that this email was a hoax. They say they're no more focused on stopping speeders this month than any other. Oops.


Or are they just trying to cover it up so people dismiss the report and continue speeding? 

ah HA!


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Dwayne said:


> Or are they just trying to cover it up so people dismiss the report and continue speeding?
> 
> ah HA!


Hence why I said they're "claiming" it's a hoax. You just can't trust anyone these days.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

High Rouleur said:


> Hence why I said they're "claiming" it's a hoax. You just can't trust anyone these days.


PA police love me.

According to the magistrate I had my hearing at south of Altoona, I actually hold the county record for the highest non-motorcycle speeding ticket for that area. It happened on a trip down to Seven Springs. Maybe not something to be proud of, but definitely makes for interesting conversation.


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Dwayne said:


> PA police love me.
> 
> According to the magistrate I had my hearing at south of Altoona, I actually hold the county record for the highest non-motorcycle speeding ticket for that area. It happened on a trip down to Seven Springs. Maybe not something to be proud of, but definitely makes for interesting conversation.


Number one, don't sell yourself short. That's totally something to be proud of. 

Number two, you can't tease us like that. How fast were you going? Were you on I-99? I've sped up and down that highway quite a few times myself...never set a record, though.


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

Did you get the mandatory suspension, or did PSP allow you to plead the ticket down below the cutoff?


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

High Rouleur said:


> Number one, don't sell yourself short. That's totally something to be proud of.
> 
> Number two, you can't tease us like that. How fast were you going? Were you on I-99? I've sped up and down that highway quite a few times myself...never set a record, though.


Yep, it was on I-99 just south of Altoona back in April '04. Brand new highway, blue skies, and not a single car around. Just wanted to stretch the car's legs a bit. Had two guys with me, we were on our way down to Seven Springs. The ride was very stable, one guy was in back doing work on his laptop the entire time. The trooper was sitting behind a hill on the left side. As soon as I saw him I slowed down as quick as I could and pulled off to the side of the road, he only had to drive 3/4 of a mile or so to pull up behind me. In retrospect I should have just gone for the exit another 3/4 mile down the highway, oh well. The end result? A ticket for 125 in a 65, 60mph over the speed limit, just shy of doubling it. He asked me, "Sir, do you know why I pulled you over," and all I could saw was, "yeh, I have a pretty good idea." 



bkranich said:


> Did you get the mandatory suspension, or did PSP allow you to plead the ticket down below the cutoff?


I plead not guilty just so I could go to the hearing to see if I could plead it down to a lower speed. No luck though... 5 points, $250, and a 15 day suspension.

Still not as much fun as doing 168mph on the Autobahn back in '00 in a chip-tuned diesel Audi A6, and doing it again the summer of '04.


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

*Verified hoax*



High Rouleur said:


> Hence why I said they're "claiming" it's a hoax. You just can't trust anyone these days.


As someone "in the know", all I can say is it's definitely a hoax. My department's been getting calls about it, district court's been getting calls about it. We verified it through our local PSP barracks.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

bkranich said:


> As someone "in the know", all I can say is it's definitely a hoax. My department's been getting calls about it, district court's been getting calls about it. We verified it through our local PSP barracks.


It was on the radio over this weekend, too. The station said that the police issued an official release that the email originated in New Jersey and it makes its rounds every so often.


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Not a Hoax*

I would have to disagree with the hoax claim. I am a PA DOT employee and I was with a superior when he was informed internally! I've had to travel the turnpike several times in Feb. and the increased speed traps are obvious. Even off of the turnpike I've seen radar set-ups in places that have never been used before.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

oscar2 said:


> I would have to disagree with the hoax claim. I am a PA DOT employee and I was with a superior when he was informed internally! I've had to travel the turnpike several times in Feb. and the increased speed traps are obvious. Even off of the turnpike I've seen radar set-ups in places that have never been used before.


Well, I certainly didn't see them on I-80 this past Sunday. Left the house at 3, was back at 5, and that includes talking with the guy I was meeting up with for 20 minutes. 121 miles round trip (only 70 of which are interstate), 1 hour 40 minutes driving time. Not too shabby.


----------

